# Good classifieds for M cars?



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

Thinking about selling my 330 and buying, 1st choice 93-95 e34 M5 or 2nd choice e36 M3 sedan. Only use my 330 on the weekends so I've decided I want a project car instead.

Thanks.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Try the Roundel*

If you're a BMW CCA member, then you already know about the amount of M cars in the for sale section. If you're not a member, I think you can still go to the BMW CCA website and look at the current running ads that have been in a publiched issue already.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I hate to suggest this on the 'fest board, but roadfly.com has a very active "for sale" section.


----------

